# can someone recomend a good international removels firm to move back to UK



## ozankalem (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello people,

I am going mad reading about bad experiences people have had with moving their stuff back to UK from Dubai. Everyone is telling each other to stay away from certain companies, however noone has written a good review about their experiences! I got quotes from Euro movers and sec pac but then I thought id go online to see who was better, and everything I have read is all negative! so can someone please recomend a company in the UAE to ship my personal household items to UK.

Thank you

Oz


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Used Pickfords both here and Bahrain. Also out again this time. Not the cheapest but nothing broken or damaged on any of the moves. Can recommend you try and get hold of Julia. Not sure of her direct phone number. Good luck with the move.


----------



## ozankalem (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks. Ive read some mixed reviews about them. Have you used them internationally? On ********** site some people have recomended DASA. Was thinking of giving them a call


----------



## spectnas (Dec 7, 2014)

I used pickfords from usa to UK, uk to USA... and they were great
we moved piano, electronics, etc with them. no issues


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Deal with a UK company so that if there are any issues you can deal with it when back in the UK.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

GAC has a good reputation.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

When I recently move to Dubai, my company used Santa Fe for the move, in my experience they were good, everything in the UK was packed well and the packers were really friendly and professional. and the same when it arrived in Dubai.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Robinsons. Excellent.


----------



## saracen (Nov 23, 2014)

What sort of ballpark costs and timescales to ship are we talking about please?

I've not even considered moving my stuff - maybe because I'm going for an interim role (although there is potential to go perm - whether I'd go for that I do not know at this stage) and although unlikely, I could be back home in 3 months time


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

I would like to know ballpark costs too. Need to judge whether it's worth moving all my stuff back or sell it before I go.


----------



## jawadrana (Jan 11, 2013)

I had in the past used emovers to move from dubai to Melbourne. They were ok. Nothing was broken, it took a Looooonnnggggg time but everything else was fine.


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not worried about the speed, I'd rather it was reasonably priced and that everything got there in one piece.

Is the cost calculated in weight or space used?

Also are all your items insured or is that an extra cost?

Thanks


----------



## jawadrana (Jan 11, 2013)

The price was reasonable. I paid 5K for approx half a container. Insurance is seperate. 

Price is based on space not on weight. Look them up. They were professionals and packed everything fast and securely.


----------

